# MyBuffed und SF



## Draygh (10. September 2016)

ich kann MyBuffed und nicht mit Shakes and Fidget spielen warum auch immer

 

bin über ein Link hier auf Shakes and Fidget und dann kamm ne einfache weiße Seite kann mir einer da helfen

 

Ich benutze Crome


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2016)

MyBuffed gibt es seit ~1 Jahr in der alten Form nicht mehr.

Welchen Link hast du denn aufgerufen?


----------



## Draygh (11. September 2016)

Also Über diese Seite hab ich den Aufgerufen 

http://www.buffed.de/Shakes-und-Fidget-Spiel-32573/Specials/Shakes-und-Fidget-The-Game-Eigener-Server-fuer-buffed-User-790848/

 

und wenn ich draufklicke auf den Link steht nur in der URL my.buffed.de/scripts/mybuffed/sfgame.php?start=1

und es kommt nix mehr

 

aber wenn MyBuffed nicht mehr gibt dann hat sich es ja in dem Sinne ja eh gegessen, wenn

ich es so seh


----------



## Patiekrice (13. September 2016)

Du kannst auf der Shakes & Fidget Seite selbst einen/den(?) buffed-Server auswählen. Dort spiele ich auch noch.

 

http://buffed.sfgame.de/

 

wenn du dort dann auf "anderen Charakter" unten links klickst, solltest du dich mit deinem Login anmelden können.


----------



## Draygh (13. September 2016)

Ja ne ist Ok  ne hab mich nur gewundert warum es nicht funktioniert


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

Wir haben schon sehr lange keinen Partnerschaft mehr mit dem Spielehersteller, darum ist auch der Support eingestellt. Ich habe die Weiterleitung des alten mybuffed-Links aber mal reaktiviert.


----------

